# panini press



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking to buy a panini press as a gift for a friend. Any recommendations on a brand? What features to look for and what is a good price if anyone has bought one. :smiles:


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I use my geroge forman like a pannini grill all the time, works great for me


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I got one on sale for about 90 bucks at Macy's Basement...I think it's a Cuissinart???..it has removable presses.

I used it to warm up the sandwiches in my little Pink Barbie Bake Shop! lol.

I found that If I soaked the presses overnight they developed these white spots...I'm about to throw it out.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I have the Breville 800GRLX and love it. Retails for about $199 and worth the $ in my opinion. Breville has other models with smaller surface areas that don't cost as much, but the quality will still be there.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

These are the rage right now, but not really that necessary. Cheaper and more versatile options exist.

Get a ridged cast iron griddle or grill pan. Get a bacon press or grill press (The grill press can be found with ridges. Heat the grill and the press. Cook the sandwich and lay the heated ridged press on top. If you have the bacon press without ridges, just use it cold. Flip the sandwich and repeat for the other side.

Phil


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

old school rocks!!!:bounce:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Phil is quite right about the ridged pan and bacon press. Works fine... just a little slower.

The Cuisinart Griddler GR-4 is a well-designed and versatile pannini press. Has two sets of removable, dishwasher-safe non-stick griddles: one ridged, one flat. Good temperature controls, and the top folds out flat to provide two heated trays to serve hors-d'oovers  or canopys :smiles:.

List price around $150, but wait for a coupon from Bed, Bath and catch a sale, too. We got ours for about $85, and use it fairly often.

Mike 

well, yes, I do know how to spell those


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

the Cuisinart is the one I have and when I soaked the griddles, they developed white , ugly spots.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I bought a Krups Panini press at Williams-Sonoma a few years ago. I think it was right around $100.
I have cooked a LOT of pressed sandwiches, panini as well as Cubans. I have nothing but praise to report.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure, but a panini press might make a nicer _gift_ :smiles:

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I suppose it depends for whom. I'd rather have the cast iron than another appliance.

But yes, your point is well taken.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Frankly, I'd not buy a panini press for myself, for, as you've pointed out, there are other ways to flatten a grilled sandwich. But for a gift, it might be the nicer way to go. Now, if I were really flush, and had lots of kitchen space, and most everything else I wanted, I might consider one, however, even under those circumstances, I'd probably think long and hard about it. 

shel


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

and I love it! It isn't quite as good as the commercial press I had in the cafe before the troll stole everything but it works very very well for an at-home machine. Chef's Catalog has it now for $70 which is a great deal. Very easy to clean. I have also used it as a grill and griddle just for grins and it was surprisingly good.

BTW - You shouldn't have to soak the grill/flat panels. Just use a plastic scraper to get off any big or stuck on chunks and put the panels in the dishwasher. I have done some sticky Chinese chicken on the grill and even *that* came off easily.

Enjoy! Bren


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Risque-

Thanks for the info.

Now all we Griddler owners know we shouldn't soak the plates! 

Mike


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

*Breville SG820XL Maxi 2-in-1 Panini Press*
This thing is great, the plates are flat so no cook grill marks, but tons more uses. I used mine just tonight for grilled cheese sandwiches for me and my daughters after sledding this evening. I have done quesadillas, pancakes, eggs, and plenty of other things. My wife, the one who ran my cast iron skillet through the dishwasher , even she thinks this is a great tool and uses it when she will occasionally use my kitchen. I bought one for my mother and she loves hers. I got mine through Amazon and I checked their website and they say not in stock, not sure if it has been discontinued or updated.


----------

